# A couple of good ones!!!



## Phshunter10 (Jun 13, 2015)

My fathers best and my best snook to date!!! His was 34" and mine was 36"!!!


----------



## westcobbdog (Jun 13, 2015)

wow, very nice, congrats.


----------



## g0nef1sshn (Jun 13, 2015)

Yuuuummmmmmmmmmmy! best eatin fish in the sea! And fun to catch!


----------



## teethdoc (Jun 14, 2015)

Man I love eating snook.  Where were you?


----------



## Phshunter10 (Jun 14, 2015)

teethdoc said:


> Man I love eating snook.  Where were you?



We were on the north end of Honeymoon Island State Park near Clearwater Fla.. Went out with Florida Native Fishing Company.


----------



## ghadarits (Jun 15, 2015)

Those are a couple of studs!!  Its even better that your Dad got his best ever and you were there for it.

I'll be down next week targeting them. I can't wait!!

Too bad they're out of season now.


----------



## flatsmaster (Jun 15, 2015)

That is some fun action ... Won't be long and we will be headed down to St. Lucie inlet and pick a fight with the big spawners ... Nice catch


----------



## jimboknows (Jun 26, 2015)

phshunter, I grew up in Dunedin...those beach snook are awesome to catch...we used to catch them from the beach on the south end at the pass (dog beach), and the second biggest I ever caught was on the 3-rooker bar which is that sand bar island just north of honeymoon island.


----------



## SnookySnacks (Jun 29, 2015)

flatsmaster said:


> That is some fun action ... Won't be long and we will be headed down to St. Lucie inlet and pick a fight with the big spawners ... Nice catch



There ain't no fish in the St. Lucie! That area from jupiter to the cape is a barren waste land! No trout, no snook nothing offshore....nothing! If your into fishing not catching it's the place to be. If want to catch fish go to the Gulf. Yes sir the gulf is where it's at.


----------

